# Zoysia findings



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

So last summer I took a trip to Belize and I was amazed at what looks like zoysia grass. I've never seen zoysia before so I was unsure of what it was. The locals gave me an explanation on its growth habits "hardly needs mowing" and that it was some sort of Japanese grass. So I'm 99.99 percent sure it's zoysia. Variet?! Who knows... anyone?!! Leaf size seems medium to fine. Stems, much like Tifways. 
Anyways, I was amazed on how well and dense it was under some trees. Also loved the color. So I decided to take a couple of sprigs home. Ps. Apparently you're not supposed to do that but security didn't say anything. I planted the sprigs in a 3 inch pot 50/50 (sand/peat) last July and once it took hold, I set it in a 24"x15"x4" container. It has then almost completely filled in. 
Root system is massive. I can hardly see any sand. It stayed green all winter, I protected it from frost. Lost a bit of color but not density. Just wanted to share. I'm thinking in using it in my backyard since I have a huge pecan tree back there.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Good find. Not even a round of RoundUp® will kill Bermuda but shade sure will. I've lost so much of my yard to shade I'm going to have to start thinking about alternatives.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

I want some! I don't think I'm ready for it, but would you be willing to mail some sprigs once you get it established? I saw something similar last May on my trip to Jamaica and thought about trying to bring some home. I was just a little afraid of getting arrested for for trying to smuggle grass from Jamaica... the irony here is only something people here would understand.

Imagine trying to tell your boss, "I'm going to be late returning from vacation because I got arrested in Jamaica for trying to smuggle grass back into the states... no not that grass, the kind for your lawn."


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

:lol:!!!!!! I had no clue that bringing a couple of sprigs was a big deal but later found out that it could be.. :shock:

Btw, I used an area with full sun to grow the sprigs.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Zoysia root system after 5-6 months


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Good find. Not even a round of RoundUp® will kill Bermuda but shade sure will. I've lost so much of my yard to shade I'm going to have to start thinking about alternatives.


For Bermuda, I think you're going to be looking at Tifgrand or Tiftuf. Otherwise, zoysia; Maybe go snag some sprigs from Iriasj2009?

I had reached out to the turf grass breeder/geneticist at Univ of GA before I sprigged the TifTuf. I was torn between Tifgrand and TifTuf. His guidance was, "TifTuf is better for homelawns than TifGrand for the simple reason that it is easier to mow at higher heights with a rotary mower. If you intend to mow your lawn below 1" with a reel mower, I would recommend TifGrand. TifTuf is more drought tolerant than TifGrand and it recovers better than all bermudagrasses I've tested after it gets injured."


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Good find. Not even a round of RoundUp® will kill Bermuda but shade sure will. I've lost so much of my yard to shade I'm going to have to start thinking about alternatives.
> ...


I have plenty of sprigs haha. I actually looked at some zorro and it looks very similar. I will be going with zorro for my side and back yard.

Thanks for the tifgrand insight, as I will be sodding my front yard with it next may.


----------

